# how often should i feed nursing cat?



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

she doesn't seem to want to eat the dry food at all. she has nibbled a few pieces but that's it. when i put down the wet food she gobbled up the entire pouch in like 5 minutes! so i guess i have to feed her just wet food b/c she will go hungry with the dry :roll: how often should i feed her? how many pouches or cans a day? it is nutro natural choice for kittens in the pink pouch. the guy at the store said it's good stuff, idk?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

A nursing queen has a HUGE nutritional requirement, so you should pretty much feed her all she'll eat. I wouldn't feed her huge meals, though. It's better to feed normal sized meals every 3-4 hrs, if she wants to eat that frequently.

Any high quality kitten or all life stages food will do. Innova, Evo, and Wellness brands are widely considered high quality.

Laurie


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

i did pick up the wellness dry food and she won't eat that any more than she ate the science diet! idk, maybe i will have the vet check her teeth when she goes for a checkup, but she could just be super picky. i don't want to set out more food than she will eat and then have to throw it all away but i guess i'll just free feed and try to judge how much she's actually eating. can i switch between wet food brands or is that bad like switching dry food? i have a few different kinds here.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You can switch canned foods around. Wellness makes canned food as well as dry. Same with Innova, Evo, and some of the other premium brands.

I wouldn't leave canned food out for her to free feed. She may overeat and make herself sick, or she may leave it until it spoils. If you can't feed her canned meals throughout the day, then buy a small bag of a premium dry kibble like Wellness or Evo and leave some out for her to nibble during the day when you're not around to feed her canned. Then give her canned meals whenever you are home to do it.

Laurie


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

how long till wet food spoils??? i feel like i should know this but i've always free fed dry food and gave 1 can/pouch of wet a day  that is obviously not working with her lol.


----------

